# Almost free



## Clarity (Jan 21, 2001)

I've had IBS since I was in first grade (at least so I can remember) and now I'm 26. My parents pretty much ignored it but luckily it wasn't too intense when I was younger. It would come and go and then in college and after I started working, it was intolerable. Everyday. The first time I went to the doctor he gave me Lotronex. As we know, it worked... but then they took it away. I was devestated. I decided that I can either help myself or stop living... because everyday with this pain and frustration was not worth it to me.







So I found out what triggered it for me. After reading the book "Eating without Fear" I put my diet to the test. I ate nothing that the book said might set it off and then gradually started adding things back. This was a year ago and I've only had a handful of bouts and with less cramping. What did I find?







No milk or ice cream. I found cheese and mayo to be okay, somehow in small proportions... but no milk.Spagetti/pizza sauce. I think this was my biggie. I ate pizza or calzones for most of college years... no wonder I was sick everyday. Hard to give up... but it's worth it. Fresh tomatos were okay, for some reason... must of been the spices or the intesity of the acid in the concentrated sauces.I take Calcium... I know this doesn't help everyone... but it can't hurt either.Fried foods. This is no-no. Grilled or bust. I have gotten to the point when I look at a mozarella stick or french fries... my stomach curdles.Small amounts of salads. Lettuce and too many greens will upset it.No caffeine. I gave up coffee (which I love) and pop. A supportive family and boyfriend. Nothing relieves anxiety more when you get into trouble then a person who understands and races you to the quickest bathroom.







Things that *didn't* work: peppermint, Pepcid AC, Immodium (sorta helped), and definitely not fiber.Sometimes it's hard to go out with people and eat because I get the most healthy thing on the menu or in small portions because I'm 26, 5'5" and weigh 115 lbs. They think I'm looking out for my weight or how I look, little do they know that I not only have high metabolism and play sports (which helps, also) but also have IBS. Anyway, not to digress... everyonce in awhile I have problems, but rare and not as intense. Good luck to all those out there still fighting... my thoughts are with you and hopefully Lotronex will be returned to us. I still have a small stash just in case... but hopefully I'll never need it.  [/LIST]


----------

